# Servomotor Dauerbetrieb? Schrittmotor?



## daniel1987 (14 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

habe ein kleines Problem, bisher habe ich zwar schon Schrittmotoren eingesetzt und mit Beckhoff endstufen für SPS gesteuert jedoch
habe ich jetzt einen Anwendungsfall, bei dem ich die Positioniergenauigkeit eines Schrittmotors brauche ich jedoch auch endlos weiterdrehen können muss. 

Ich dachte nun an einen Servomotor weil der Programmieraufwand bei einem Schrittmotor doch schon groß wäre... 
was meint ihr dazu soll ich machen bzw. geht das mit einem servomotor überhaupt?

Problem kurz erklärt:  Ich will eine runde Platte mit haltern etc. drauf um bestimmte winkel antreiben und das immer im stop and go berieb jedoch immer in eine richtung, quasi beladen, dann station 1, station 2 etc.

Danke für jede Antwort...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2013)

Das wie für einen Servomotor gemacht,
setzte ihn ruhig ein.


----------



## Licht9885 (14 Januar 2013)

ja das ist das perfekte einsatzgebiet für ein Servomotor hatte auch schon mehrer Anlagen die sowas gemacht haben


----------



## SUW (14 Januar 2013)

Das eine prädestinierte Aufgabe für einen Servomotor.
Du willst glaub einen Rundtakttisch bauen? In der Control Unit des Servoumrichters kannst du eingeben, dass es sich um eine Rundachse handelt und je nach Auflösung des verbauten Gebers an der Rückseite des Servomotors oder dirket am Rundtisch kannst du sogar auf zehntel oder hundertstel Grad genau positionieren (egal in welche Richtung). Du kannst absolute Werte ansteuern wie "fahre auf 100 Grad" oder du kannst inkrementell verfahren wie "fahre um 10 Grad im Uhrzeigersin". Denkbar ist auch dass du die Achse endlos verfährst, somit könntest du deinen Rundtisch mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl drehen lassen (könnte man zum Auswuchten verwenden).
Die Positionen kannst du dann von der SPS direkt (über Standardtelegramm, zyklisch) an den Umrichter schicken.


----------



## daniel1987 (15 Januar 2013)

Danke danke Leute,

da ich in der richtung noch nicht so viel gemacht hab könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen Tip geben wo und nach welchen Servo / Umrichter Kombinationen ich evtl. mal so gucken soll / kann?

Hört sich ja alles sehr gut an, ich will wirklich einen Rundtisch zyklisch und endlos in eine Richtung fahren lassen wobei die Genauigkeit von 1 mm da schon reichen sollte.
Die ganze Geschichte sollte auch nicht so schwer werden, dachte an eine 60cm Aluplatte am besten direkt auf dem Getriebe des Motors. 
und das ganze möchte ich mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung ansteuern, also quasi ist es egal mit welchem Bus oder seriell etc.

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## Ralle (15 Januar 2013)

Dann schau dir doch dei Servos von Beckhoff gleich mal an inkl. Servoumrichter. Da hast du alles von einem Hersteller und kannst dich von denen auch beraten lassen.


----------



## daniel1987 (17 Januar 2013)

hallo,

das Problem an der Sache ist, dass diese Geräte bei Beckhoff unverhältnismäßig teuer sind gegenüber anderen Herstellern.
In dieser Hinsicht sind die Jungs bei Beckhoff a´la Siemens eingestellt...

Ich dachte es könnte mir jemand aus Erfahrung heraus etwas passendes nennen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## volker (17 Januar 2013)

ich habe hier für einen drehpositionierer folgendes laufen. (kein servo)
sew movitrac mc07b .... S0/T mit feldbusmodul (hier profibus)
motor ist ein sew drs71s4 itf mit integriertem geber ei7c.
in sew movitool gibt es dafür eine fertige applikation einfachpositionierung.
ich positioniere damit auf ca 0,1-0,2° genau.
meine anwendung ist allerdings nicht hochdynamisch.
ist auf jeden fall eine günstige alternative zum servo.
ruf einfach mal bei sew an. die haben eine wirklich guten support.


----------

